# Questions on doggie biscuits



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

BOW-WOW Biscuits

1 package dry yeast
1/2 cup warm water
2 cups flour
2 Cups warm chicken or beef broth
1 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup powdered milk
1 cup wheat germ
1/2 cup margarine or butter
2 cups cracked wheat
1/4 cup honey
4 cups whole wheat flour
1 egg, beaten

in small bowl dissolve yeast in warm water. In large bown combine broth, powdered milk,margarine or butter, honey and egg. Add yeast/water and mix well. Stir in flour, cornmeal, wheat germ, and cracked wheat and mix well. Add whole wheat flour 1/2 cup at a time, mixing well after each addition. Knead in final amounts of flour by hand and continue kneading for 4 to 5 minutes until dough is not sticky. Pat or roll into 1/2" thickness and cut with bone shaped cutter, or into strips. Place on greased cookie sheet and cover lightly and let set for 20 minutes. Bake at 350 deg. for 45 minutes. Turn off heat and leave in oven for several hours or overnight. Makes about 3 1/2 pounds.

Good Dog Biscuits

2 tsp dry yeast
1/2 cup lukewarm water
2 Tbsp dry parsley
1-1/2 cups chicken broth
3 Tbsp honey
1 egg beaten
5-6 cups whole wheat flour

In large bowl, disslove yeast in warm water. Stir in parsley, broth, honey, and egg. Gradually blend in flour, adding enough to form stiff dough. Knead on floured surface until smooth, about 3-5 minutes. Roll to 1/4" thick and cut as above. Place 1/4 in apart on greased cookie sheet. Bake at 350 for 30 minutes. Turn over, bake another 15 min until lightly browned on both sides. Turn off heat and leave in oven overnight

I would like to try to make some of these. Does anyone have a preference on which recipe? And how did you package them to sell? Did you use plastic ziplock bags and do these bags make the biscuits soggy. Are there special bags which will keep biscuits crisp? Are there any tricks to making these biscuits I need to know?

thanks,
Corinne


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

we prefer the second recipe, good dog biscuits.
We dried them and placed in a ziploc bag.
The outer covering was a work of art by my wife.
She used the old 8.5" X 11 muslin clothe and runs it through the printer then sews it up and makes a draw string bag and put the treats in it. It is soooo cute.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you bee crazy--what a great idea.

Corinne


----------

